# carrying on a cycle



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

i just purchased a kimber ultra carry and looking for the best way to carry it when im riding my bike, i currently use a iwb holster that rides on my back but not all that comfortable with it, my bike is a harley superglide with a windshield if that helps any, any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ditch_dgr (May 11, 2008)

When I ride alone I carry my Ultra in an OWB holster under my shirt. When the wife is no the back I use a middle of the back holster because the other one gets in her way.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Look for a IWB tuckable one. That way when your shirt blows around noone can see it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

My ppk/s is small enough to keep on my hip while on the Deuce, but a shoulder holster might be the way to go if the Kimber is in her thigh.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd use an iwb.


----------

